# Ill Mickey Mouse Platy



## nyxWild

I have a ten gallon aquarium with two Von Rio Tetras, Two Corydoras, and two mickey mouse platies. the platies are a male and a female however my female seems to be sick. I bought the fish a week ago but i've had my cories for slightly longer. The first two days in my tank she was fine. Her fins were open and she was eating within a half hour of being in her new home. (i feed them blood worms and flake food everyother day) but now, she's not liking my tank or something similar. Her fins have all closed up for a few days she'd just been at the top of the tank and staying in the same spot and move side to side, unless i was feeding them and then she'd be happy to eat. And today i noticed that the part of her tail that's right before her fin is pale and she's now sitting at the bottom of my tank breathing with the male hovering nearby, which he also did when she was at the top. she still swims when she thinks there's food, but otherwise she's getting to know the gravel rather well. They seem close to full grown and i dont know if its a possibility that they are laying eggs _already_ but i don't know. . . . also. . . she starts "[shadow=violet:a68a876968]spazzing[/shadow:a68a876968]" out every so often. which i saw a fish do at a pet shop and the owner said it sick( i think the disease was the "shivies" or something like that but i wouldnt count on that.) she moves if someone swims around her like if one of the cory does and im wondering if she's sick, what it could be if she is, and if i should separate her from my tank. i hope someone can help. i'd appreciate it. thanx. 


cheers and good fishies!


----------



## Lexus

Your fish most likely has Shimmy
Shimmy. Looks like the fish is swimming fast but staying in the same place. Shimmy is easy to spot, and if the fish is treated immediately, you can usually cure it and avoid more serious stress and disease. 
It seems that livebearers such as mollys, platys and guppies get this disease more often than others. 

Platys do not lay eggs they are livebearers.. which means the baby is live at birth. Also licebearers are better in groups of 3 females per 1 male. 
Also corydoras are to be in groups of 6+ per species... I have mine in groups of three. 

*Treatment.*
1. I would get Quick Cure to treat her. Treat once every day until the Signs of Stress and Disease are gone. On the back of the Quick Cure package it says, "Use one drop per gallon daily on all fish except those of the Tetra Group. For Tetra - Use 1 drop for every 2 gallons daily." The back of the package of Quick Cure says, "Remove charcoal or carbon from filtration system during treatment." But www.aquariumfish.net tests show that leaving charcoal or carbon in the filtration system does not affect the treatment, so its recommended that you leave the charcoal or carbon in your filtration system, and leave the filter turned on and pumping during the treatment.


2. I would also add Aquarium salt. The dose recommended on the package label is one Tablespoon of Aquarium Salt per five gallons of aquarium water. So, for example, a 10-gallon aquarium gets 2 Tablespoons of Aquarium Salt. Do not repeat the salt and do not use iodized table salt.[/b]


----------



## nyxWild

That's what it was called!!! I wasn't sure. i added the salt earlier today so i have that covered. i'll try and pick up the teatment tomorrow. thankyou. i'd get another cory but i don't want to crowd my tank. kind or regretting getting the tetras because they're eating all my food and won't stop eating. . . . ugh. . i know that they're livebearers i just didn't know specifically how the whole mating scene worked for them. i had read the breeding methods beforebut that was over a year ago and i can't remember. anyhoo. . thank you a lot for the information. I'm actually pondering getting 5 gallon tank for my tetras so that another cory can call my tank home. 

cheers!! :fun:


----------

